# [Spekulation] Wird es bald Games auf USB-Sticks etc. geben? Wenn ja, wann?



## Pikus (30. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen^^
Mir stellt sich schon länger die frage, ob die Spieleentwickler vielleicht bald auf USB-Sticks u.ä. als alternativen datenträger ausweichen werden.
Dadurch, dass DVDs inzwischen schon an ihre grenzen gelangt sind, bieten sich Flashdrives mit kapazitäten von bis zu 256GB natürlich an.

Daher die Frage: Wird es bald so sein, und wenn ja, wann? Spekulationen sind erwünscht


----------



## WhizZLe (30. April 2011)

Ich denke, bis es soweit ist, dauert es noch eine ganze Weile. Da die Sticks noch zu sehr manipulierbar sind und eine DVD nunmal nicht be- oder umgeschrieben werden kann, werden die Hersteller wohl eher bei den Silberlingen bleiben, bis alle umgerüstet haben auf Blue-Ray (zwangsweise -  da die Hersteller aus Platzmangel auf Blue-Ray umrüsten).


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (1. Mai 2011)

Da wird es eher zum Download dienst gehen.
bzw per torrent, wiso schnallen eigendlich die publisher nicht das torrent tracker billiger sind als unmengen an webspace.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2011)

Blizzard nutzt das Torrent bzw Peer2Peer System. Es kotzt an. Ich bekomme nie den vollen Speed meiner Internetleitung. (30k DSL)


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (3. Mai 2011)

Das ist Orts abhängig , je mehr Klienten in deiner nähe desto schneller.Nähe ist server abstand in 1000 KM gemeint. Da sieht man wo Blizzard den meisten erfolg hatt.Nähmlich in asien


----------



## Pikus (3. Mai 2011)

Da muss ich meinen vorpostern zustimmen, torrent bzw P2P ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei. besonders wenn man ein game ein paar wochen nach release kauft, sind kaum noch seeder vorhanden, die einem zu vollem speed verhelfen.
Das Problem, dass man die dateien auf einem USB-stick nachträglich verändern kann, könnte man durch eine hardwareseitige blockade beheben. man könnte zum beispiel den USb-controller auf dem Stick so konstruieren, dass er nur einen Lese-Vorgang, aber keinen schreibvorgang zulässt.


----------



## WhizZLe (5. Mai 2011)

Das stimmt allerdings, Davin. Das man den Stick nur auf Lesen beschränken kann hab ich nun nicht bedacht. 
Dazu kommen die fallenden Produktionskosten der Sticks, bei denen die Blue-Ray langfristig nicht mithalten kann. Blue-Ray wurde ja schon kurz nach dem kleinen Sieg gegen die HD-Dvd eine kurze Lebenserwartung prophezeit und in einem Artikel des Netzwelt-Tickers von Spiegel vor ein paar Jahren wurde auch erwähnt das viele Hersteller eher zu den DLC greifen. 
Quelle: Netzwelt-Ticker: Ernste Zweifel an Blu-rays Lebensfähigkeit - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt 
Aber ich bezweifel auch das sich dort P2P durchsetzen wird, es wird wohl eher wie bei Steam sein das man die Spiele direkt runter lädt.

Leider hab ich mich da noch nicht so schlau gemacht, aber war nicht vor kurzem die Rede davon das viel mehr mit Cloud-Inhalten gearbeitet werden soll?!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2011)

Ich würde eher sagen das sich der Download wohl eher durchsetzt. Ist für die Spieleindustrie deutlich profitabler da man keine Produktion mehr benötigt und auch den Vertrieb ausschaltet. Ein USB Stick wäre noch etwas zu Fehleranfällig, ich könnte mir da eher die Blu-Ray als kommenden Datenträger vorstellen


----------



## Pikus (5. Mai 2011)

@Whizzle: Eben wegen der geringen Produktionskosten eines Flashdrives wäre es eine gute alternative.
Das mit der Cloud ist richtig, aber ich bezweifle, dass es sich innerhalb der nächsten 5 jahre durchsetzen wird, da es einfach noch zu wenige Haushalte mit einer Internetanbindung gibt, die schnell genug ist um die gesamten daten zu übertragen. Und es gibt noch sehr viele Haushalte, die über gar keine internetverbindung verfügen (Quelle).
Außerdem gibt es auch viele, die durch den UMTS-Stick-Hype komplett auf eine kabelgebundene Internetverbindung verzichtet haben, wodurch die geschwindigkeit erneut eingeschränkt wird. 

@Bakterius:
Die komplett entfallenen Produktions-/Einkaufskosten für datenträger ist tatsächlich ein gutes argument. Allerdings gibt es, wie oben geschrieben, zu viele haushalte, die über keinen Internetanschluss verfügen und daher als Käufer für reine Download-Spiele wegfallen.
Die Fehleranfälligkeit von USB-Sticks dürfte inzwischen sehr gering sein, da die Chip/Stick-Hersteller die Produktionstechniken inzwischen soweit perfektioniert haben, dass es kaum noch fehlerhafte USB-Sticks gibt, und diese kommen meist nichtmal in den Handel.

/edit: was ein post


----------



## ChaoZ (5. Mai 2011)

Ich würde es begrüßen. Immerhin sind USB Sticks ziemlich populäre Speichermedien.


----------



## Pikus (5. Mai 2011)

Zumal sie eine von anderen Datenträgern unerreichte Kapazität haben, wodurch sie sich perfekt für Games eignet, die (eventuell in einer collectors edition) Videos, digitale artbooks und ähnliches beinhalten. Auch sehr hoch auflösende Texturen wären problemlos möglich.


----------



## DarkMo (5. Mai 2011)

hmm, also nachdem schon die pappbox mit all ihren greifbaren tollen beilagen gekillt wurde, soll nun auch noch das letzte fitzelchen "trophähe" weichen? ich hoffe, es kommt nicht so :/ usb sticks im regal stapeln... super ><


----------



## Pikus (5. Mai 2011)

Naja, man kann ja auch die USB-Sticks in herkömmliche verpackungen klemmen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass kein Games-entwickler einzelne USB-Sticks ohne jegliche beilage verkaufen würde. Schon alleine die mindestvorraussetzungen, das FSK-Logo und vorschaubilder müssen ja irgendwie untergebracht werden.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (10. Mai 2011)

gegeben hat es sowas doch schon, wenn auch nur als beilage. wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, lag der collectors edition von starcraft 2 ein usb stick mit dem ersten teil samt addon bei. 
persönlich tendiere ich allerdings eher in richtung download oder blue ray, wobei es bei der blue ray wohl noch etwas dauern wird, bis genügen rechner mit einem passenden laufwerk ausgestattet sind um die dvd als datenträger abzulösen.


----------



## NCphalon (11. Mai 2011)

Joa, bis sich die Softwareindustrie auf en neuen Standard umstellt muss der den Markt schon komplett durchdrungen haben. Selbst 2005 musste ich noch 3 CDs einschieben um AoE3 zu installiern.


----------



## Lolm@n (11. Mai 2011)

Ich tippe auf Lochkarten 

MfG


----------



## Veriquitas (11. Mai 2011)

Es wird sicherlich Games auf usb Sticks geben in der Ce von Starcraft 2 war auch Sc 1 entahlten auf nem Usb Stick in stylischer Sc 2 Dog Tag Weise... Das wird sicherlich als nächstes kommen digitale downloads  als non plus ultra wird es es erst in 10 Jahren geben.


----------



## GxGamer (11. Mai 2011)

Ich finde die Idee mit den USB-Sticks hat durchaus Potenzial.
Ich persönlich mag Downloadvarianten nicht so, ich hab lieber was handfestes.

USB-Sticks sind klein, leicht und robust, man kann sie überall mit hinnehmen.
Bei den neuen Geschwindigkeiten durch USB3 würde ich mir sogar gerne vorstellen das man das Spiel direkt vom Stick spielen kann, also ohne Installation.
Vielleicht schaffen es die Entwickler auch eine Art Kopierschutz dafür zu entwickeln, damit der Onlinezwang mal aufhört (z.B. Stick muss angeschlossen sein zum starten).

Sollten die Spiele vom Stick lauffähig sein, würde ich auch Platz auf der Platte sparen, also wäre mir auch der Aufpreis für den Speicher (also das Medium) recht.
Mal schauen was die Zeit so zeigt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Mai 2011)

Ich würde da trotzdem wohl eher auf BR als Medium tippen, da es günstiger wäre. Klar müßten sich dazu die Laufwerke erst flächendeckend durchsetzen. Mir wäre es letztlich egal, nur keine DLC´s


----------



## Sebastian1980 (11. Mai 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mir wäre es letztlich egal, nur keine DLC´s


 ich denke, die werden so schnell auch nicht aussterben. und solange die nur zusätzlichen kram bieten, ohne den retailkäufer zu benachteiligen, können die das gern tun.
schlimm wäre dlc, bei dem nichtkäufer gegen käufer ingame benachteiligt werden. beim zusammenspielen und dergleichen. mappacks z.b. wie bei codbo find ich nicht verkehrt. ich muss sie nicht kaufen und kann trotzdem ohne nachteile weiterspielen.


----------

